# Is this a good time to ring/call?



## montysupreme

How do you say "is this a good time to ring"?


----------



## DotterKat

"Is this a good time to ring?" would be something like "*Ok lang ba  kung mag-usap tayo ngayon?*"  However, I am not sure exactly what  question you are trying to ask:

1) When is it a good time to ring? (you are trying to schedule a phone  conversation with your friend) is "*Kailan kita pwedeng tawagan*?"

2) Is this a good time to ring? (you have already called, are actually  speaking to the person and are inquiring if they are currently free to  speak on the phone with you) is "_*Ok lang ba kung mag-usap tayo  ngayon*_? or "_*Pwede ba tayong mag-usap ngayon?*_"


----------



## niernier

montysupreme said:


> How do you say "is this a good time to ring"?



"Naistorbo ba kita?" which means "Did I disturb you?" in English is a  common way of asking if the person is free to speak on the phone with you. To set up the conversation, you can say something like, "Anong ginagawa mo ngayon, naistorbo ba kita?" What are you doing, did I disturb you?


----------



## montysupreme

thanks dotter and niernier!!


----------



## jeffnben

magandang oras ba ito na tawagan ka?


----------



## Scherle

jeffnben said:


> magandang oras ba ito na tawagan ka?


 
Sumasangayon ako sa sagot ni Jeff.  Ngunit ang tanong na iyon ay maaari ring ipakahulugan sa sagot ni DotterKat na "*Kailan kita pwedeng tawagan*?" at sa sagot ni niernier na "*Naistorbo ba kita?" *


----------

